# Australian Recently Retired to Portugal



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi
Can anyone advise me how to go about registering with a doctor here please. I went to the local medical centre y/day and they said I need an S1 form. However this form relates to UK people retiring on a UK Pension. I am Australia and I am retiring on an AU pension.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Margaret

Welcome
I am not up to speed with Australian Healthcare provision but I am guessing that they are not going to have a reciprocal arrangement with the European Union.

So the issue is likely to be more with regard to whether you have an entitlement to free healthcare here in Portugal.
Is there any information on the Australian Foreign Office web site, or the Australian equivalent of the NHS.

HTH

Rob


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

When we lived in Australia we were issued Medicare cards on the back of some reciprocal arrangement they had with the UK - so that may be European too - I don't know how you would check it out though?


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

AuMargaret said:


> Hi
> Can anyone advise me how to go about registering with a doctor here please. I went to the local medical centre y/day and they said I need an S1 form. However this form relates to UK people retiring on a UK Pension. I am Australia and I am retiring on an AU pension.


Hi Margaret,

You may need to print the following document ''Manual de acolhimento ao acesso ao sistema nacional de saúde de ciadadãõs estrangeiros'' (do a google search) and take it to your local centro de saúde - refer them to page 33. You will need the 'titulo de residencia' as well.

Good luck


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Margaret 

I am also Australian but married to a Portuguese National. We do not have reciprocal agreements. BUT the embassy should have information. They also have information regarding pension arrangements. Don't see the people at the front desk, ask to see the deputy head of mission if you go to the the embassy.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Sharoncf said:


> Hi Margaret
> 
> I am also Australian but married to a Portuguese National. We do not have reciprocal agreements. BUT the embassy should have information. They also have information regarding pension arrangements. Don't see the people at the front desk, ask to see the deputy head of mission if you go to the the embassy.


Actually there is a reciprocal social security agreement between Australia and Portugal.

https://www.dss.gov.au/about-the-de...rity-agreement-between-australia-and-portugal

Article 5 of this agreement titled "Voluntary Social Insurance" is as follows

Article 5
Voluntary Social Insurance
As soon as an Australian citizen is deemed to be a resident in Portugal that person shall be entitled to register with the voluntary social insurance scheme under the legislation of Portugal on the same basis as a national of Portugal.

This means that under this agreement, Australian Citizens who become resident in Portugal can register for social security which, in theory, should also provide access to the NHS.


----------

